# Wii Step Class



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
Every Day Free Step​Lets Step together and Post our Progress​​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok Not my best day to start this, but hey ho

20 mins free step = 1974  target was 1600 
Body test = +1lb 
Wii fit age = 42 (+6ys) 

All you need to do is the *Free Step * on the wii fit 10 mins,
20 mins or the next option *EVERY DAY*!
with a _body test_ and post the infomation here, just as I have.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh i havent done the step today but will later and add to this just doing house work first  
Right done it at last  


20 mins free step = 2456  
Body test = -6lb  
Wii fit age = 23 (-10 yrs)


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

20 mins free step - 2173

Body test = +1lb (havent been on for 2 weeks so not too bad   )

Wii fit age = 38 yrs old (+3 yrs) 

I did the body test before training, should i do it after 
Also did 10 reps of jacknife (good for section belly   ) and basic hula hoop

Then May got fed up watching me from her highchair  

Enough exercise for me for today, feeling good about doing it though, thanks for the motivation Dizzi  

Well done Sallyanne


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

wow sally thats great

Ok Body test - 1lb (I have now los 6lbs since friday) 

wii fit age 28   + 7 years 

20 mins free step - 1964  

this is great, good idea Dizzi x


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

I find the step a bit small! Has anyone thought of putting their wii fit board on an actual step, or a pile of books? Would it work, or just be dangerous!!?  

Pabboo


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I did think of that aswell   it might not be safe though  
If you swing your arms (like they tell you to) i find that works up a bit of a sweat


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

pabboo said:


> I find the step a bit small! Has anyone thought of putting their wii fit board on an actual step, or a pile of books? Would it work, or just be dangerous!!?
> 
> Pabboo


Dangerous! Not to be recomended!

Well done everyone and Thank you for Posting
I have a fact for us all . . . .

[info]2000 steps = 1mile [/info]

So well done everyone


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Good to know dizzi


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Woooooooooo Hooooooooooo we did a mile and didnt even know it


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow i didnt know either woohoo. I did over a mile on free jog the other day


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

See you again tommorow


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi all

i cant find any wii fits - anywhere!!!! need to lose weight....  

hopefully i can join you all sooner rather than later.  

     x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Camly have you tried toys r us 

Todays scores are!

2061 Steps 

-1lb  Body test

wii fit age = 30 which is -6yrs


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

wow dizzy you did well today honey...

Body test ....  -1lb 

wii fit age ... 35 + 14 yrs   lol

1900 steps 

I was pratically running but it sisn't seem to be counting them Im almost sure of it....


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I got mine off ebay cost me £75  

Right todays results

Body test = +2lb   ( dont know how i havent over eaten   )
Wii fit age = 33 ( spot on   )
Sreps = 2498


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

wow sally 2498 I could never do that many well done hun


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sally was that on a 20 min free step ?
Well Done everyone - the body test can be disheartening cant it  
Just remember every step we make is a making an effort and it will pay off


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes 20 mins forgot to say   Seems the more i do the more weight i put on


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

This Morning ( running Late! )

2077 steps ( 20 Mins)
1lb off
Age 35yrs!


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Morning girls
Sorry i missed yesterday   just didnt have any time

Ok today............
20mins step - 2404 (i worked v hard as i missed yesterday   )
BMI - 23.76
1lb off (yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   )
Age - 35 years - spot on  

See you tomorrow
S x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Has someone deleted my posts


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi everyone my legs are absolutely killing from yesterday and Rayyan is wanting mummy's attention a bit more than usual this morning bless him so not done the steps but might later on.

ok - 1lb  

wii fit age - 32 + 11 yrs  

may be bk later 

well done dizzi and shabba


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

2lb off  

Age 26 ( im 33   )

Steps = 20 mins 2620


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

fuzzier said:


> Has someone deleted my posts


Nope, They were moved to the Wii Chat thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123979.msg2195670#msg2195670

Well done Ladies - tell me how the heck do you get so many steps in with just 20 mins 
I nearly took my toes off a couple of times this morning, must have been still half asleep,
I have to say today was the first day I nearly diddnt do it as I overselpt 

See you tommorow


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey dizzy your our motivation you have to do it


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

i dnt know how u lot do it either my legs are killing from yesterday lol


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

sallyanne1 said:


> Hey dizzy your our motivation you have to do it


and your My Motivation!

Todays numbers are

Steps = 2091
Age = 42 
Weight +1lb


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I am offically getting back on with mine tomorrow! Its been moved now into the bigger room so I can actually get some space


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yay Dizzy for getting over 2000

My results today are..........

Weight = 0 not put on or lost  

Age = 32  

Steps 20 mins = 2827


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

I have walked for miles 2day with the pram so no steps for me ( I know im naughty)

I will never get over 2000 dnt know how u lot do it...

weight - 2lbs  

Age 24 + 3 YRS


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Missed yesterday   but was out walking with May and took her swimming (not that thats exercise   )
Will do it later and get back with the results

S x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Not done mine yet this morning - wiating for the man to fit a carpet so will do it later 

Sally Well done for staying the same weight wise  

Princess you will get there hun, one day at a time when it says one min left go as fast as you can for that min 

Shabba - walking and swimming is great - and bet May had fun too - Now find ten mins to get on the step  

Emma Come on scores on the doors please  
~Dizzi~


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Better plug it in then   .

I prefer the free job to the free step. Can I do that instead? Or will that muck up the scores?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Not had chance to do step might get to do in bit but done body test

Weight = -3lb  
Age = 23


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

weight today -2lb
age 20 (-9)

steps - 1800 - cant do too many cos still have dodgy ankle


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Couldnt get to do the steps but did the jog on long hoola hoop extra thingy and step plus b4 freya wanted me so not been lazy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

well Ive not been on it at all this weekend - 
but I will be back on it without fail at 6.15am Before work, 
So Hope to see your steps tommorrow Ladies   

~Dizzi~


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Me neither Dizzi  

Ok back on track tomorrow, promise


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

im in although have been playing footie all day


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I havent done the steps either this weekend   Roll on tomorrow


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Steps= 2170 ( 20 mins) all at my own pace  My calves are killing me!
Weight = 2lb - But It never recorded Fridays   So I think its just a 1lb up 
Age = 36 ! correct


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

well done dizzi

I have a problem when I go fast it doesn't calculate my steps at all I was doing it and wen i looked up the clock wasn't moving... 

any way steps
1864

weight 0lb on or off

wii fit age 30 (+9yrs)

roll on tommorrow I stuck to my diet so well yesterday and played football so im a bit miffed I haven't lost a pound


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Princess the step thing could be your not putting your foot down fully 
 about the scales although It will show son enough just keep doing as you are - you may feel fitter and drop a dress size before weight drops off 

Come on Ladies just ten mins step . . . .


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Steps = 2759

weight = +1 think it was the 5 bottles of carlsburg i had last nite  

Age = 27


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

wow sally 2759 thats great


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Princess its coz i put music on while doin it and dance


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

I put music on too, probs need to step harder I think


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning
This morning I did the hula basic, the step+ and 2 balance games then

Steps= 1089 ( ten mins)
Age Older by 5 yrs
Weight = No change


Catch you later
~Dizzi~


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Weight = 0  

Age = 31  

Steps = 2749   20 mins

But the steps were all done with Freya in my arms as i had done about 300 when she started to cry so i paused it picked her up and pressed the wrong button   I restarted the bl00dy thing    I tell ya girls get some weight in your arms when ya do it its a killer   I was sweatin buckets and freya went to sleep


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

seems like no one wanted me to do my steps this morning 3 attempts 

1st did 50 Rayyan wanted feeding 
2nd time did 612 then fone rang 
3rd managed to do the 20mins but Rayyan was very grizzly so managed 1517, can safely say im shattered now 

Weight -1lb  

Age 31 + 10 years   lol 

wow sally I need u as a personal trainer i think, dnt think I could do it with Rayyan in my arms


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Princess my legs were like jelly after


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

my legs are like jelly all the time lol


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Morning ladies 

Steps = 20 mins 2681  

Weight = -1lb  

Age = 43     ( +10 yrs)


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Good Morning, Wheres Dizzi today?

Steps - 1650  

Weight -2lb   

Age - 30 (+9yrs)   lol oh well


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Can i join you please  

Steps = 2427 ( 20mins )

Weight = -2lb  

Age = 28 yrs (+4)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dizzi is here I overslept so missed this morning - back to it tommorow
Welcome Lizzy Fab start hun


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning!

Steps = 2102

Weight = -1lb

Age = 38


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

OK......... I am a   but where do I find free step on the blooming thing?? 

Am super impressed with you all!!!!! I can never do mine in the morning but would like to join and get motivated if only I could find he free step thingy...........


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Its in the aerobics bit on the bottom row in the middle. Its one you have to unlock


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Weight = 0  

Age = 34   ( +1 yr )

20 mins step = 2708


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

sallyanne1 said:


> Its one you have to unlock


Pah how did I know that was going to be the answer     will have to really get moving on the damn thing to unlock more step bits then........ at the moment only have to two step classes which are a tad simple  

Thank you.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

You can do it fidget!

meanwhile just do the step plus and post your total and a body test 

Sally I have no idea how you get such a ghigh number of steps, you must be running almost! be carefull 

Anyone else getting aches and pains accros the top of their feet ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ello

Steps = 2703   5 short of you Sally  

Weight = +2lbs   Dont understand why    

Age = 31 yrs (+7)


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

hiya

steps - 1859

weight -1lb  

wii fit age 20 - (1yr)

the backs of my legs hurt


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Liz you old fart   

I get pain in my achilles heal when i get up in a morning. Eases after about half hr though


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Dont start Sally or else


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

How bad do i feel   
I havent done it all week   been so busy and not been feeling great.
Promise will start again next Monday.

Keep it going girls

S x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

shabba  No worries hun, took me ages to get this routine kicked into gear!
and I dont have LO 
See you Monday 
Well Done everyone, glad I am not the only one with aches and pains


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning 

Steps= 1032 (ten mins)
Age = 33
Weight Same ( slight decrease)

Step+ = 587
basic hula =163 (worst ever)


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry i been out all day not had chance to do it. Did body test  though

Weight = +1lb  
Age = 27


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello, didnt do yesterdays as i was out and then to tired   

Todays results are -

Steps = 2641  

Weight = -1lb  

Age = 27 years (+3)  

Going to have another go later on if i can be bothered!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Right where are you all   

Tut tut ladies > Liz wags her finger<

Ok so my results today are - 

Steps = 2737 ( 20 mins )  

Weight = 0 not lost or gained  

Age = 20 ( -4 years )


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I have Sat & Sunday off 

Back tommorow 

Well Done Lizzy, keep going girl!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Weight = +4   thats the beer and kebab sat nite n the carbs in the picnic yesterday  

Age = 36 ( +3 yrs)

20 mins steps = 2724


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks like im doing this alone   

Weight = -3lb  

Age = 32 ( -1yr )

20 mins steps = 2798

Come on ladies im feeling lonely. Dont give up


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry Sally, Dh is away so Ive extra Jobs in the mornings, 
and I was going to do it this afternoon but Ive got D&V now so am under the duvet!

~Dizzi~


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sally you not on your own, 
I have just eaten so there is no way i am going to do it now!!   

I will try and get on it tomorrow hun


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im not feeling well today   but i have still given it a go just for 10 mins though and with freya in my arms as she woke up crying  

Weight = -1lb  

Age = 29 ( -4yrs )  

10mins of steps = 1394  

Will see how i feel later to if i do more


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ello  

Right i only did 10 min step today as i did yoga, muscle workout, hula hoop (basic) aswell

Basic hula hoop - 307  

Steps = 1328 (10min)  

Weight = 0lb ( no gain or loss )  

Age = 27 yrs (+3)

Not bad, thought i might have lost but better than a gain  

Might have another go later but who knows


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well done Lizzy & Sally Keep at it!

I still felt pants this morning so I am going to do this at the weekend, 
and back to it on Monday with a new energy, Dont give up! I havn't!!!!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Dizzy sorry your not well hun   

Weight = 0   

Age = 27 ( -6yrs )

20 mins steps = 2943    

I wonder if i will ever get over 3000


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

well ladies i guess im on my own again  

Weight = -1lb

age = 26 ( -7yrs)

20 mins steps = 2943

Didnt do it fri or sat had a hangover yesterday


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well done sally,
I am back to it in the morning dread to think what the weight gain will be!

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Done it!

Weight stayed the same (phew!)
Age 33 
Steps 1062 ten Mins as got up late.  
My calfs were hurting


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yay im not alone. Well done dizzy   I will do mine in an hr when kids are packed off to school   bbl

x x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Weight = 0  

Age = 26  

20 mins steps 2880


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Right. I think my lanbyrinthitis is just about better so I'll join in!


Weight: -3lbs (but wearing jeans as opposed to very light clothing (gym gear)- I think that, allthough I selected light clothing, it overestimates their weight - wearing gym gear I select +/- 0lbs, so really its probably only -1lbs today. If that makes sense).  

Age - 25 (-7 years)     

Steps = 30 mins - 3124 - is there any way you can go faster than the top rhythm without it not counting your steps??

Also did the football balance game and some weird lie-down-sit-up with your arm held above your head ( ).

Knackered now!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG 30 mins    I dont have time to do that   well done


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Todays scores weight - 2lb off or stay the same if not choosing light clothing ( was in my Pjs)

Steps ten mins 1069

Age 37 (+1 yr)

and step + = 581

15 mins in total.


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Today's scores (really sore calves!!)

Weight: +2lbs    (I knew last time was only -1 not -3, I chose 0 weight for clothes this time as I took my jeans off!)

Wii fit age - 36 (+4 years) - As it was -7 years yesterday I have very little faith in this test!!

Football balance game - 319 points! (up from 192!)
Ski slalom - 0:38.43 (up from 0.40.55)

Step plus - 472 (Lost my rhythm when I started clapping ! Can't do more than one coordinated thinga at a time!)

Free Step - 20mins = 2140

~SallyAnn do you just ignore the rhythm to get so many steps in when you do it??


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I turn the sound off and watch tv   Not done this am as i was at the dentist. Im at the dentist again tomorrow so might no get it done then either


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I feel   but i havent been on mine for a couple of weeks now I think  
but i have been walking, twice a week with the girls down and up a very steep hill and with the baby in the pram, so have been doing a lot of walking just not on the Wii

Well done you lot for keeping at it

S xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning
Shabba when your ready you will do it again why not aim for a weekly body test ?

Sally Hope the dentist is Ok later 

Pabboo  Glad youve been able to join us, I free step to TV and cant get many more steps in during the time either.

Lizzy have we lost you hun ?

Me Today

Steps 1033 ( ten mins)

weight -1lb 

Age = 28! Never been that young!

~Dizzi~


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Missed yesterday, and feel a bit pants today -  ate a burger and chips last night!) so we shall see how it goes....

Going to keep recording a few bits in addition to wii step while I have time to do them, hope that's OK. Keeps me motivated!

{later}

Weight : - 1 lb (the burger hasn't kicked in yet, then)  

Age: 37 (+5 years)  

Football game:330 points (up from 319 - balance must be improving!) 
Boxing:I love this one and it really feels like it burns those calories! 522 (up from 45

Step: 20 mins : 2323  

Then a few sit up things and some yoga. 

 Keep at it girls!!


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi all sorry not been on, Ive been eating as I have been feeling quite down.  I have been frightend to death of getting weighed as I was convinced I had put on all the weight I have lost.  Plucked up the courage last night and stayed exactly the same...all that worrying for nothing.

weight -1lb 

Age 30 +9yrs

Steps 1895....dnt know how you girls get past 2000 Im rubbish lol


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Weight : -1lb 

Wii fit age: 31 (-1 year) But I did so well on the tests!   Oh well, better than yesterday at any rate!

Step Plus : 498

Free Step (30 mins): 3670    

then the usual muscle work and yoga cooldown


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Princess your not rubbish hun  if the daily weigh is too much (and it is really) do a weekly body test 

I am going to give this a go later as I am recovaring form a tummy bug, so am off work.

~Dizzi~


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Missed yesterday. 

Weight - +1lb (why oh why!?   )

Age - 27 (-5 years)  

Free step - (20 mins) 2456  

Plus some boxing, balance stuff and jack-knives 


Where are you girls?! It's lonely here on my own!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I did yesterday and forgot to post,

I did 2 step + routines, and a selection of balance games and the hula!

Age 36 (real)
Weight was -3lb! (I think that was the tummy bug   )

Will try and do todays in a bit got loads to do today as was at a wedding yesterday . . . .


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi girls can i join in please?  

Ok todays scores ...

weight - 3lb  
age 26 - 6 years!  

free step 2122

step plus 570

did 10 jacknives and nearly had a heart attack so im done for now!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well Done Danni Catch you all Friday and Will explain my abcence then


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Today's scores:

Weight= +1lb (fed up with this, one day it is - one day it is +. I am not  moving anywhere!  )

Wii fit age = 32 (same as my age)

Boxing 10 mins - 1054     (up from 874!!)

20 mins of free step:  2429

Getting really de-motivated by lack of weight loss. I'm doing this exercise lark for at least 30mins 5x a week. And I am the same as when I started this whole thing, and could really do with losing 10lbs to get to a BMI of less than 25.....


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

PAB Dont give up hun!

Are you feeling healthier ? are your clothes loooser ? have people commented to you about your looking well etc there is more to a BMI/ weight than meets the eye! if you give up and what will happen ? 

Your doing great Hun so stick at it, prehaps write down your food for a day, and Maybe Join the belly Buddies for some insperation/motivation and support


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

morning!

weight + 6lb   ( yeah wot eva!!!!)

age 36 + 4 ( hmmmmmmm)

free step, 20 mins 2210  

does anyone else have probs with the weight thing?
i mean how can i lose 3lb in one day, and by the next have gained 6lb?    
im not taking much notice of the BMI/ weight thing from now on, i dont believe it anyway
but im enjoying the exercise.


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree Danni29 - the scales do not seem very reliable. Are you using it on a solid floor? 

Today's scores:

Weight - stayed the same

Age - stayed the same (32, -0) 

step plus - 491

super hula - 593 (bit pants)

Boxing Advanced (6mins) - 689 (up from 522)

Just 10 mins of free step today (cos my heart wasn't in it!):  1165

some jacknives (20) and yoga.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I went on mums wii fit this morning - age 30, weight down from the last time I was there, but I spent 20 mins on the step and step +

Well done pab, your doing a good variety, so will stop you being bored and get you toned as you burn calories


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't bother with the weight thing now either. Found it incredibly demotivating. It was just soooooooooooooooo wrong


----------

